# Οι στάχτες της Άντζελα(ς) και το χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντας



## sarant (Oct 20, 2008)

Παλιά δεν θα είχε αντικείμενο η ερώτηση, ίσως. Όταν έβγαλε ο Χατζιδάκις τον δίσκο, τον είπε "Χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντας", φυσικά. Τώρα τελευταία, κάποιοι αναφέρονται στον δίσκο και βάζουν τίτλο "Χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντα". Ο ΓΧάρης ίσως θα έλεγε πως είναι κι αυτό δείγμα της εποχής, που τα θέλουμε όλα στα κουτάκια τους, τις λέξεις χωρισμένες εις τα εξ ων συνετέθησαν (και δεν συνετέθησαν, ενιοτε) και τα ξένα ονόματα άκλιτα, άσχετα αν συμμορφώνονται απόλυτα με το τυπικό της ελληνικής.

Συζητούσα λοιπόν με p.m. με μια εκλεκτή φίλη του φόρουμ και λέγαμε για ένα βιβλίο που παραλίγο να πάρει βραβείο μετάφρασης και είχε τίτλο "Οι στάχτες της Άντζελα". Είπα ότι δεν το έχω διαβάσει και ότι θα προτιμούσα ο τίτλος να είναι "της Άντζελας". Η φίλη (που μου έδωσε την άδεια να ανοίξω το νήμα) δεν είχε την ίδια γνώμη, το "της Αντζελας" της φαινόταν ελαφρώς χωριατιά. Μιλάμε βέβαια για αγγλικό βιβλίο και για ιρλανδέζα Άντζελα.

Τη ρώτησα, πες ότι έχουμε ένα όνομα που υπάρχει αυτούσιο στα ελληνικά (αν και βέβαια, και Άντζελα έχουμε και δη λαίδη). Ξερωγώ, Άννα. Θα σε ξένιζε "Οι στάχτες της Αννα;" Ιδίως όταν το όνομα είναι μόνο του, χωρίς επίθετο. Και μου απάντησε πως θα το προτιμούσε "της Άννα", ιδίως μαζί με το επίθετο ("της Άννα Καρένινα, της Κατερίνα Μπλουμ").

Δεν συμφωνώ ούτε εδώ, αλλά ακόμα περισσότερο όταν είναι σκέτο το όνομα χωρίς επίθετο. Η πλάκα είναι πως αμέσως μετά που τα λέγαμε αυτά, η φίλη διάβασε το σημείωμα του συνονόματου:
_# Γιατί οι πιο πολλοί λένε «της Σάρα Πέιλιν» αντί για «της Σάρας Πέιλιν»; Πρέπει να είναι η Σάρρα του Αβραάμ για να την κλίνουμε; (Παρακάτω, η συντάκτρια γράφει και ένα «της Αλάσκα», μετά από ένα «της Αλάσκας».) Γενικότερα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα: «της Μαίρης» ή «της Μέρι», «της Βίκης» ή «της Βίκυ», «της Άννας» ή «της Άννα» (!) και «της Μαρία Κάλλας» κ.τ.ό._
και μου γράφει ότι τώρα συνειδητοποίησε ότι "είστε πολλοί και ζείτε ανάμεσά μας" :)
Φυσικά, το ίδιο είπα κι εγώ. 

Και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά η διαφορετική αντίληψη είναι χάσμα γενεών.

Εσείς τι θα προτιμούσατε, γνωρίζοντας ότι τα παρακάτω ονοματα, όπου δεν συνοδεύονται από επώνυμα, αφορούν αλλοδαπές;

1. "Οι στάχτες της Άντζελας" ή "οι στάχτες της Άντζελα"
2. "Οι στάχτες της Άννας" ή "οι στάχτες της Άννα"
3. "της Άννας Καρένινα" ή "της Άννα Καρένινα"
4. "Ο αρραβώνας της Μαρίας Μπράουν" ή "Ο αρραβώνας της Μαρία Μπράουν"


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 20, 2008)

Δαγκωτό όλα με "ς". Της Άννας, της Άντζελας, της Μαρίας, και με το επώνυμό τους και χωρίς.

Στους υποτίτλους μου γράφω: Γκαμπριέλας, Αντονέλας κλπ. κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2008)

Πολύ ωραίες παρατηρήσεις. Φυσικά, με το -ς στο τέλος. Δεν τίθεται ζήτημα, τα άλλα μου ακούγονται πλαστά.


----------



## danae (Oct 20, 2008)

Με -ς. 

Αλλά φαίνεται ότι το φαινόμενο είναι γενικότερο. Έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές "της Δανάη" ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, "της Δανάη"+το επίθετό μου με τελικό σίγμα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

danae said:


> Έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές "της Δανάη" ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, "της Δανάη"+το επίθετό μου με τελικό σίγμα!


Όλα είναι θέμα ισορροπίας. _Της Άννα Βίσση_ ή _της Άννας Βίσσης_. Δεν είναι σωστό να κρέμεται κάτι από τη μια μόνο μεριά. Όπως άλλωστε λένε και οι καινούργιοι σου φίλοι στη Φρικηπαίδεια:
Κλίνεται: η Βίσση, της Βίσσης
Υπάρχουν βέβαια κάποιοι δήθεν ειδήμονες που βλακωδώς υποστηρίζουν ότι το όνομα "Βίσση" είναι ήδη στη γενική, αλλά αυτοί οι άσχετοι δεν έχουν τελέσει παρουσιαστές δελτίων ειδήσεων στο Star channel (της πρωτεύουσας). Μετά από την ιστορική αναφορά στο κακέκτυπο Δέσποινα Βανδή με υπέρτιτλο "ΧΑΜΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΑΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΝΔΗΣ" αποδείχτηκε δια της επιστημονικής μεθόδου ότι οι έλληνες καθηγητές γλωσσολογίας δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 21, 2008)

Στις μεταφράσεις των τίτλων των ταινιών δεν υπάρχει ενιαία άποψη:
-Οι στάχτες της Άντζελα, Το μυστικό της Βέρα Ντρέικ, Η διπλή ζωή της Βερόνικα, Η ιδιωτική ζωή της Τζούλια, Η διπλή ζωή της Τζούλια και Οι περιπέτειες της Πρισίλα, αλλά:
-Ο γάμος της Μαρίας Μπράουν, Το γεράκι της Μάλτας, Το πέρασμα της Κασσάνδρας, Το όνειρο της Κασσάνδρας, Οι εραστές της Μαρίας, Η κυρία της Σαγκάης, [URL="http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/data/movies/default.aspx?id=7857"]Η κοντέσσα (sic) της Σαγκάης, [/URL]Οι ιππότες της Σαγκάης και στα δύσκολα, Η ιστορία της Sue.
Υπάρχει και Η διεφθαρμένη ζωή της λαίδης Μπάρμπαρα, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι καλύτερο _Μπάρμπαρας_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Ήθελα κι εγώ χτες (αλλά το ξέχασα) να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, να πω δηλαδή ότι για πολλά θηλυκά ονόματα που δεν είναι στην καθημερινότητά μας θεωρώ φυσιολογικό να μη θέλουμε να βάζουμε τελικό «ς». Έχεις δώσεις πολύ χρήσιμα παραδείγματα εδώ. Εμένα μου είχε κολλήσει η Μπρέντα Λι (πού τη θυμήθηκα;). Δεν θα έγραφα «της Μπρέντας Λι». Από την άλλη, εκεί που το όνομα είναι μόνο του, δεν θα με ενοχλούσε να δω «της Βερόνικας», «της Τζούλιας». Ακόμα κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο κάτι στην αρχή, καλύτερα να δημιουργηθεί ένα πες-πες προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, παρά να φτάνουμε στα «της Μαρία» και «της Άννα».


----------



## Elsa (Oct 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ακόμα κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο κάτι στην αρχή, καλύτερα να δημιουργηθεί ένα πες-πες προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση, παρά να φτάνουμε στα «της Μαρία» και «της Άννα».



Ή «Το σύνδρομο της *Κίνα»


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 21, 2008)

Όλα με "ΘΟΥ", που θα έλεγε και η Μπέθυ Αργυράκη.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 21, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν είναι να φάμε το τελικό "ς" επειδή η λέξη είναι ξένη, δεν πρέπει να πούμε "της Άνα"; 

(Κατά τα άλλα, όχι απλώς της Άννας, αλλά και της Καρένινας).

(Σε πρόσφατη μετάφραση έπεσα σε ομοϊδεάτη επιμελητή και μεγαλουργήσαμε: τι "της Κάρλας" θα δείτε, τι "Τζωρτζ" [με το αγαπημένο μας ωμέγα], τι "σαιζόν", μούρλια σας λέω!)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2008)

Ενωμεταξύ, εγώ ξέρω μία Τζούλια, μία Σάρα και μία Μαρίζα και στη γενική τους τα βάζω κανονικά τα σίγμα.
Με τη λογική της μη διατήρησης, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε έρευνα αν είναι αλλοδαπή η Τζούλια για να μην της βάλουμε το σίγμα;


Τζωρτζ δαγκωτό!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Τζωωωρτζ, Τζωωρτζ!

Και εννοείται Σαιζόν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Μια από τις εξαιρέσεις που προτείνει ο Οδηγός σε σχέση με την απλογράφηση αφορά την Ann, που λέει ότι μπορούμε να τη γράφουμε Ανν, μην την μπερδεύουμε με το υποθετικό. Φαντάζομαι ότι τέτοιες εξαιρέσεις θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε, αλλά θα τις πούμε στο σωστό νήμα. Εκεί να πάτε να γράψετε για τον δαγκωτό Τζωρτζ (φαντασιώσεις με τον Κλούνεϊ δηλώνει αυτό ή κάτι πιο αγνό;).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2008)

Αχ, Τζώωωωωωωωωωρτζ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 21, 2008)

> Η «Κλυταιμνήστρα» της Μάρθα Γκράχαμ έρχεται στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής Αθηνών


Γραμμένους μάς έχει το Μέγαρο.


----------



## anef (Oct 21, 2008)

Αυτή η τάση δεν σας φαίνεται να έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την τάση εξαρχαϊσμού (π.χ. γεν. Πάριδος, ή εξήρχοντο κλπ.); Δηλαδή ενώ εκεί τονίζεται η (αρχαιο)ελληνική καταγωγή των λέξεων, εδώ απαλείφονται τα ίχνη της και τονίζεται η ξενική τους ταυτότητα. 
Βέβαια ίσως έχουν κοινό παρονομαστή την απαξίωση της σημερινής δημοτικής;


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Πάντως, όπως και με τη βιβλική Σάρ(ρ)α, όλοι λένε «Μάρθας και Μαρίας» — δεν λέει κανένας «των αγίων *Μάρθα και *Μαρία». Οπότε τον βλέπω τον κανόνα να μας έρχεται (Φρηκιπαίδεια, ετοιμάσου): αν η Μαρία, η Άννα, η Μάρθα είναι από το Κολωνάκι και βορειοδυτικά, κλίνεται «της Μαρία» κ.ο.κ. Αν είναι αποκεί και νοτιοανατολικά, κλίνεται «της Μαρίας» κ.λπ.:)


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2008)

anef said:


> Αυτή η τάση δεν σας φαίνεται να έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την τάση εξαρχαϊσμού (π.χ. γεν. Πάριδος, ή εξήρχοντο κλπ.); Δηλαδή ενώ εκεί τονίζεται η (αρχαιο)ελληνική καταγωγή των λέξεων, εδώ απαλείφονται τα ίχνη της και τονίζεται η ξενική τους ταυτότητα.
> Βέβαια ίσως έχουν κοινό παρονομαστή την απαξίωση της σημερινής δημοτικής;



Ναι, έχουν κοινό χαρακτηριστικό την απαξίωση της δημοτικής και αφετέρου είναι μια λογική άτεγκτης οριοθέτησης, από εδώ τα δικά μας, από εδώ τα ξένα.


----------



## sopherina (Oct 21, 2008)

Της Άντζελα, της Άντζελα, της Άντζελα...
Κι ας φυλάω Θερμοπύλες!!! :)


----------



## anef (Oct 21, 2008)

@sopherina: το θέμα είναι και ηλικιακό, στις νεότερες ηλικίες φαίνεται όντως 'χωριάτικη' η γεν. _της Μαντόνας _ (σαν να μιλάμε για καμιά συνοικιακή τραγουδιάρα)
@sarant: από δω τα δικά μας από κει τα ξένα, αλλά βλέπω κι άλλο τρένο να έρχεται. Όπως λέει και η Δανάη έχουμε πια παραδείγματα και με ελληνικά ονόματα, λίγα βέβαια, αλλά ενδεικτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

sarant said:


> Εσείς τι θα προτιμούσατε, γνωρίζοντας ότι τα παρακάτω ονοματα, όπου δεν συνοδεύονται από επώνυμα, αφορούν αλλοδαπές;
> 
> 1. "Οι στάχτες της Άντζελας" ή "οι στάχτες της Άντζελα"
> 2. "Οι στάχτες της Άννας" ή "οι στάχτες της Άννα"
> ...


1. "Οι στάχτες της Άντζελας"
2. "Οι στάχτες της Άννας"
3. "της Άννας Καρένινα*ς*"
4. "Ο αρραβώνας της Μαρίας Μπράουν"

Για τα δε τοπωνυμικά που αγγίζει εν παρόδω ο nickel, παλαιότερη συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=276


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> (Σε πρόσφατη μετάφραση έπεσα σε ομοϊδεάτη επιμελητή και μεγαλουργήσαμε: τι "της Κάρλας" θα δείτε, τι "Τζωρτζ" [με το αγαπημένο μας ωμέγα], τι "σαιζόν", μούρλια σας λέω!)



:) :) :)

Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες, ο επιμελητής τούρκεψε και γράφει πια σεζόν και Τζορτζ (πού μαθαίνουν και πώς κάνουν ρε παιδί μου έτσι εύκολα τέτοιες τριπλουνιές, πιο εύκολα κι από το κόψιμο του τσιγάρου...) αλλά δηλώνει αριστερά και δεξιά ότι αν ο μεταφραστής του τα προτιμάει με συνέπεια αλλιώτικα, χατίρια δεν χαλάει...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Η Αλεξίου έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά στα νεοάκλιτα γυναικεία ονόματα: της Χάρις.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

_Ο θρίαμβος της Κλέλιας_, σας παρακαλούμε. Είναι και ρωμαϊκό όνομα. (Για την ακρίβεια, το ρωμαϊκό, *Cloelia*, είναι *Κλοιλία*.)

_Ο θρίαμβος της Κλέλιας_
Ο θρίαμβος της Κλέλια

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_trionfo_di_Clelia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clelia_(given_name)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η Αλεξίου έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά στα νεοάκλιτα γυναικεία ονόματα: της Χάρις.


Ο,τι με ενοχλεί περισσότερο όταν ακούω μια τόσο ελληνική λέξη άκλιτη! 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ακανθώδες, με θολά σύνορα. Γνωρίζω συγγραφέα που άλλαξε ονόματα ξένων πρωταγωνιστών στο έργο του για να αποφύγει αυτόν τον σκόπελο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2012)

Δε θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναρωτήσει, αλλά εδώ μοιάζει κατάλληλο το μέρος.
Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει γιατί οι περισσότεροι αφήνουν άκλιτη την κόρη μου Γιασεμή (της Γιασεμής);

Για μένα είναι τελείως αυτονόητα της Γιασεμής, όπως λέμε της Ανθής. Γιατί για τους άλλους δεν είναι;
Εδώ κλίνουν Άντζελες και Μόνικες, στις Γιασεμές κόλλησαν; Εκτός κι αν τους ακούγεται γαλλικό, σαν το Νοεμί...


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Ναι, επειδή ξέρουν το _γιασεμί_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

Ίσως, λέω ίσως, γιατί έχει μια ανατολίτικη χροιά στο άκουσμα. Ή ίσως γιατί "το γιασεμί".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δε θυμάμαι αν το έχω ξαναρωτήσει, αλλά εδώ μοιάζει κατάλληλο το μέρος.
> Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει γιατί οι περισσότεροι αφήνουν άκλιτη την κόρη μου Γιασεμή (της Γιασεμής);
> 
> Για μένα είναι τελείως αυτονόητα της Γιασεμής, όπως λέμε της Ανθής. Γιατί για τους άλλους δεν είναι;
> Εδώ κλίνουν Άντζελες και Μόνικες, στις Γιασεμές κόλλησαν; Εκτός κι αν τους ακούγεται γαλλικό, σαν το Νοεμί...


Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή δεν είναι σωστό να λέμε της Νοεμής Κάμπελ; Εάριον!!!


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή δεν είναι σωστό να λέμε της Νοεμής Κάμπελ; Εάριον!!!



Όχι, πρώτον γιατί είναι Ναόμι [της Ναόμι, τη Ναομή (Καμπελή, από εβραϊκό σόι, τους γνωρίζω, χωρίς πλάκα :)), οι Να-ωμές, των Ναομών ].


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2012)

Ολόσωστο θα ήταν, Δόκτορα. Έλα όμως που στο πρωτότυπο (το βιβλίο της Ρουθ στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη) το όνομα είναι Νωεμίν και μένει άκλιτο (βλ. εδώ γενικές και δοτικές) κι έτσι όσοι το αφήνουν άκλιτο έχουν μια χαρά δικαιολογία.

Ωστόσο εμείς δεν εμποδιζόμαστε σε τίποτα να την εξελληνίσουμε. Και θα το κάνουμε ακολουθώντας τα χνάρια της κυρα-Γεστημανής, της μάνας του Στέλιου Καζαντζίδη (στη Μικρασία δίνανε στα κορίτσια τέτοια παράξενα ονόματα).


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

daeman said:


> Όχι, πρώτον γιατί είναι Ναόμι [της Ναόμι, τη Ναομή (Καμπελή, από εβραϊκό σόι, τους γνωρίζω, χωρίς πλάκα :)), οι Να-ωμές, των Ναομών ].



Πάντως, έτσι εξηγείται γιατί κι αυτή (η πεθερά της Ρουθ) είπε: «Να μη με ονομάζετε Ναομί. Πικραμένη να με ονομάζετε». 
(Ρουθ, 1:20) (Do not call me Naomi; call me Mara.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πού αναφέρουμε και τα τάχατες άκλιτα προσηγορικά, αλλά κάπου πρέπει να πω ότι με ενόχλησε η άκλιτη _σάμπα_ (όχι πως δεν συνηθίζεται) στον χτεσινό Κασιμάτη: «στις ανταποκρίσεις από τη χώρα της σάμπα». Η χώρα της σάμπας, στο ρυθμό της σάμπας. Και της ρούμπας, ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ δεν λένε ότι είναι άκλιτη η λέξη, άλλωστε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω πού αναφέρουμε και τα τάχατες άκλιτα προσηγορικά, αλλά κάπου πρέπει να πω ότι με ενόχλησε η άκλιτη _σάμπα_ (όχι πως δεν συνηθίζεται) στον χτεσινό Κασιμάτη: «στις ανταποκρίσεις από τη χώρα της σάμπα». Η χώρα της σάμπας, στο ρυθμό της σάμπας. Και της ρούμπας, ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ δεν λένε ότι είναι άκλιτη η λέξη, άλλωστε.



Ποιο ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ; Και στον οίκο του Στεφάνου, «της σάμπας» γράφουν οι προσεκτικές πένες. Ακόμη και οι αθλητικογράφοι (ναι, ναι, αυτοί που γράφουνε «του Μεξικό» και «του Κίεβο»), για τη χώρα _της_ _σάμπα*ς*_ γράφουν. Μέχρι και στο χωριό, τη σάμπα την κλίνουν, η Μαριώ, η Χρύσα κι η Ασήμω, με τον Λια, τον Κίτσο και τον Τίμο (γεια σου, ορέ Γιάννο, με τη φλογέρα σου!), όλοι οι χωριανοί, με μια φωνή, υπό την καθοδήγηση της Βασίλισσας της Σάμπας:

Η σάμπα στο χωριό - Σμαρούλα Γιούλη, Τρίο Κιτάρα






Το χωριό την πρόοδο γυρεύει
και μαθαίνει σάμπα να χορεύει
Και του Γιάννου η φλογέρα
που ακούγετ' από πέρα
παίζει παλαβά 
_της σάμπας_ το χαβά

Κι η Μαριώ, η Χρύσα κι η Ασήμω
Με τον Λια, τον Κίτσο και τον Τίμο
Με τη σάμπα όλο πηδάνε και τα πόδια τους τσινάνε
Κι όλοι οι χωριανοί τούς λεν με μια φωνή:
Άιντε, τσούπρες, βάλτε μπρος τη σάμπα
Μα το νου σας μη φανεί η γάμπα
_Μην παρακουνιέσαι, ρε Μαριώ
Δε σηκώνει τέτοια το χουριό_

Χάι, χάι χούι, μανούλα μου, τι πράμα
Χάι χάι χάι, και τούτος ο χορός
Χάι χάι χάι, με μία τσούπρα αντάμα
Χάι χάι χάι, κλοτσάς πίσω και μπρος

Δεύτερον, Θέλω να χορεύω του Μουζάκη με τη Σμαρούλα Γιούλη:
Θέλω να χορεύω, να χορεύω
_με της σάμπας_ τον τρελό ρυθμό 
να χορεύω σάμπα με καράμπα
όλο σάμπα δίχως τελειωμό
Μ' έχει πιάσει τρέλα, έλα έλα
_με της σάμπας_ το γλυκό σκοπό
Τα ματάκια κλείσ' τα μες στην πίστα
Θα σου πω τρελά πως σ' αγαπώ

Για να τριτώσει και να χρυσωθεί το χάπι, της ρούμπας (και του Μουζάκη πάλι) τα καμώματα με τον Τέρη Χρυσό:





Άι για για γιάι
Με μαράκες και ξυλάκια
πάνε κάτω της ημέρας τα φαρμάκια

Κι επειδή παραξενέρωσα, και ο Μπακάλης (ή Κουβάς) ήξερε τη σάμπα κι έβαλε τα μπουζούκια να την τραγουδάνε, με τον Τάκη Μπίνη και τη Σούλα Καλφοπούλου:





Καινούριο ξαφνικό μάς ήρθε πάλι
κοντεύει το μυαλό μας να χαθεί
μες στην Αθήνα πια μικροί μεγάλοι
με την ακλισιά έχουν τρελαθεί


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

Μερσί για το τελευταίο, Δαεμάνε, για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι παππούδες μας δεν ήταν χωρισμένοι σε λαό που άκουγε βαρύ ρεμπέτικο και Κολωνάκι που άκουγε ευρωπαϊκά αλλά όλοι υπέκυπταν στις μουσικές μόδες της εποχής, το αντίθετο από αυτό που προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν εδώ και 30 χρόνια οι ρεμπετολάγνοι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μερσί για το τελευταίο, Δαεμάνε, για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι παππούδες μας δεν ήταν χωρισμένοι σε λαό που άκουγε βαρύ ρεμπέτικο και Κολωνάκι που άκουγε ευρωπαϊκά αλλά όλοι υπέκυπταν στις μουσικές μόδες της εποχής, το αντίθετο από αυτό που προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν εδώ και 30 χρόνια οι ρεμπετολάγνοι.



Σάμπα μού ξηγιέσαι :) (Μανώλης Χιώτης) - Λίτσα Χάρμα






Δεν μου συχνάζεις τώρα πια στα καπηλειά 
τον έρωτα μας τον πουλάς, μπαμπέσα, τσάμπα 
ξέχασες πια του μπουζουκιού μου την πενιά 
που τρέχεις τώρα και χορεύεις όλο σάμπα, σάμπα 

Σάμπα ξηγιέσαι, Μαρικάκι μου τρελό, 
η σάμπα τώρα πλέον σ' έχει ξελογιάσει 
σου έχει πάρει την καρδιά και το μυαλό 
και γω που πέθαινα για σένα, σ' έχω χάσει, σάμπα 

Περιφρονείς το μπουζουκάκι μου, σκληρή,
τρελή μανία με τη σάμπα σ' έχει πιάσει
χορεύεις σάμπα από το βράδυ ως το πρωί
μα δεν πειράζει, μόδα είναι θα περάσει, σάμπα

Αχταρμά μουζίκ ε λα, ε μι μουά, ε σολ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Χτες το απόγευμα κάνοντας ζάπινγκ έπιασε το μάτι μου στο Gossip Girl (αν δεν κάνω λάθος): *της Άννα (sic).* Μ' αυτή τη λογική, δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι ο ίδιος μεταφραστής θα γράφει και "της Μαρία", "της Ντόρα" και "της Έλενα". 

Και μπράβο του, που θα έλεγε ο Βουλαρίνος. Αφού αυτές οι κυρίες βρίσκονται σε αμερικάνικο σίριαλ και δεν κυκλοφορούν στην Ελλάδα, καλά κάνει και τις αφήνει άκλιτες -- άλλη η Άννα του Δημητρίου και της Μελπομένης και άλλη η Άννα του Μάικλ και της Χίλαρι. Ίσια κι όμοια θα τις έχουμε; 
:clap::clap::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2012)

Να 'ναι καλά η Κίρα, που για χάρη της θα ανακεφαλαιώσουμε από την επόμενη εβδομάδα όχι μόνο το αν πρέπει να κλίνεται η Άννα, αλλά και η Καρένινα... (βλ. #1 και #21).


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να 'ναι καλά η Κίρα, που για χάρη της θα ανακεφαλαιώσουμε από την επόμενη εβδομάδα όχι μόνο το αν πρέπει να κλίνεται η Άννα, αλλά και η Καρένινα... (βλ. #1 και #21).



Για το συγκεκριμένο, στο Blu-ray τουλάχιστον (ο υποτιτλισμός του οποίου είναι ίδιος με του κινηματογραφικού, απ' ό,τι ξέρω), δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουμε την άλλη βδομάδα. «Η Άννα», «της Άννας» γράφει. Όλο μαζί το «Άννα Καρένινα» - εκτός από τον τίτλο - δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά στην ταινία, ούτε καν στην ονομαστική, μόνο «η κυρία Καρένιν».

Τα αντρικά ονόματα κακόπαθαν: ο Αλεξέι γίνεται «Αλέξεϊ» και ο Νικολάι γίνεται «Νίκολαϊ». Κι ας πάει περίπατο ο κανόνας της τρισυλλαβίας κι ας πάνε να κουρεύονται οι επί δεκαετίες καθιερωμένες μεταγραφές τους· προέχει η δουλικότητα στον αμερικανόφερτο ήχο. 

Μια που είπα για δουλικότητα και αμερικανόφερτο, έχει κι αυτό που βλέπω όλο και συχνότερα τελευταία: «ογδόντα-πέντε», «σαράντα-δύο», «είκοσι-μία», με ενωτικό, είκοσι μία να 'ναι οι ώρες τους, να μην τα ξαναδώ έτσι. 

Βέβαια, καμία κυρία δεν είναι βέβαιη, η καθεμιά τους είναι «βεβαία», κι ας μην έχει στο αντίστοιχο πρωτότυπο καμία λογιοσύνη, έστω ένα assured, ένα confident, βρε αδερφέ, κάτι λίγο πιο επίσημο που να δικαιολογεί τέτοιο ύφος, παρά μόνο ένα απλό, κοινότατο sure. Σουρσουδισμός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Πάντως, κλίνοντάς την όπως ο σινεπαρουσιαστής της αλήστου μνήμης «Ε», θα αναφωνήσω: «Μπράβο της, της *Κίρας* Νάιτλι».


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

Από μια φράση ή από μια δήλωση ο καθένας επιλέγει ό,τι τον εντυπωσιάζει, κι εγώ δεν θα γίνω η εξαίρεση. Έτσι, από τη σύντομη συνέντευξη του Πήτερ Μάκριτζ μέρος της οποίας παραθέτω εδώ , αρπάζομαι από την καταληκτήρια παρότρυνση και την υψώνω ως λάβαρο:

Το πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά είναι ότι τα ουσιαστικά που έχουν εισαχθεί από την αγγλική και παλαιότερα από τη γερμανική γλώσσα είναι άκλιτα. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι δάνειες λέξεις δεν συμπεριφέρονται όπως οι άλλες και οι Ελληνες πρέπει να βρουν έναν τρόπο να επιλύσουν αυτό το ζήτημα. Πιθανόν κάποιες να παραμείνουν άκλιτες.Κάποια πρόοδος έχει σημειωθεί τελευταία, π.χ. τα ονόματα που λήγουν σε «α» κλίνονται στη γενική. Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην κλίνονται κάποιες ξένες λέξεις αν προσιδιάζουν στις αντίστοιχες ελληνικές.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> *της Άννα (sic).*


Εγώ ένα έχω να πω μόνο: αν άκλιτη, τότε με ένα νι.

Η Άνα, της Άνα.

ή 

Η Άννα, της Άννας.

και έτσι και γιουβέτσι, δεν πάει.

Και μια ερώτηση κρίσεως: η Άννα Γούλα ή η Άνα Γούλα; Ο γούγλης πάντως με διορθώνει διακριτικά: ρε μπας κι ήθελες να πεις Άννα;

Και στη γενική τι κάνουμε; Της Άννας Γούλα; (μπα, και να χάσουμε το λογοπαίγνιο;) Της Άνα Γούλα; (μπα, και να άσουμε την ελληνοπρέπεια;) Μυστήριο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2014)

Η μοναδική διασωζόμενη ηχογράφηση της Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ (είναι δύσκολο να κλίνεις την αγγλική μορφή της _Βιργινίας_) είναι απόσπασμα από κείμενο που διάβασε για την εκπομπή του BBC _Words Fail Me_. Θέμα του είναι οι λέξεις και μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το δοκίμιο εδώ:
http://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/w/woolf/virginia/w91d/chapter24.html

Η ηχογράφηση ξεκινά στην έκτη παράγραφο: «Words, English words, are full of echoes, of memories, of associations — naturally».



Αντιγραφή από εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...e-Who’s-coming&p=221936&viewfull=1#post221936


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2014)

*της Βιρτζίνιας Γουλφ*


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2014)

Earion said:


> *της Βιρτζίνιας Γουλφ*


Καλημέρα. Μα λες να μην έκανα το προληπτικό μου ψάξιμο. Οπότε, ας αναδιατυπώσω το κείμενό μου:

«Η μοναδική διασωζόμενη ηχογράφηση της Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ (μου είναι δύσκολο να κλίνω την αγγλική μορφή της _Βιργινίας_) είναι ...».
Ή ακόμα και:
«Η μοναδική διασωζόμενη ηχογράφηση της Βιρτζίνιας Γουλφ (αν και μου είναι δύσκολο να κλίνω την αγγλική μορφή της _Βιργινίας_ και όλο μου το είναι κραυγάζει «της Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ») είναι ...».




Μπήκε το σίλι σίζον...


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2014)

Μην τα μπερδεύεις. Δεν μιλώ για Βιργινία Γουλφ, για τη Βιρτζίνια μιλώ.

Υ.Γ. Τι σύμπτωση! Βλέπω στο σημερινό Σαραντάκο: 

Το μυθιστόρημα “Τα κύματα” (The waves) της Βιρτζίνια*ς* Γουλφ τελειώνει με τη φράση ...


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2014)

Μα προφανώς κι εγώ για τη _Βιρτζίνια_ μιλώ. Για την ίδια που κι εδώ δυσκολεύονται να κλίνουν:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βιρτζίνια


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2014)

Και να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ τώρα που βρήκα το χρόνο:

Είμαι όπως θα ξέρεις από εκείνους που σταθερά κλίνουν τα ξένα ονόματα που θυμίζουν ελληνικά κλιτικά πρότυπα. Λέω και γράφω _της Καλιφόρνιας_ και _του Μεξικού_. Αυτά δεν είναι εξελληνισμοί του είδους _Ρίτσαρντ > ο Ριχάρδος, του Ριχάρδου_. Είναι ξένες λέξεις που, καθώς τις μεταγραμματίζουμε, έχουμε μπροστά μας λέξεις με καταλήξεις που μοιάζουν με τις ελληνικές. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να τις κλίνουμε χωρίς δισταγμό αν και έχουμε περίεργες αντιστάσεις: άνετα λέμε «του Βατικανού» αλλά ελάχιστοι λένε «του Μονακού».

Στην περίπτωση της _Βιρτζίνια_, στο μυαλό μου υπάρχει η ελληνική μεταγραφή, η κλινόμενη _Βιργινία_, ενώ το ξενικό έχει αυτόν τον ξένο ήχο, το «ρτζ», που δεν σε αφήνει να ξεχάσεις την ξένη προέλευση. Οπότε ήθελα απλώς να δείξω τη δυσκολία που υπάρχει με τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη.

Κάτι εξίσου περίεργο έχουμε με τη _Victoria_. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να αναζητήσουμε τις ορθογραφίες και τα τελικά ς στα _Βικτωρία, της Βικτωρίας, Βικτώρια, της Βικτώριας, Βικτόρια, της Βικτόριας, της Βικτόρια_.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2014)

Μπορεί να μην ξεκινάει λέξη ελληνική από ρτζ αλλά έχουμε λέξεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα που το περιέχουν. Ολόκληρη κατηγορία σε -τζης, π.χ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2014)

Βεβαίως έχουμε λέξεις με -τζ- στα ελληνικά και είναι όλες φερμένες από την Ανατολή ή από τη Δύση. (Δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν θα κλίνουμε τις λέξεις που περιέχουν -τζ-.)


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2014)

Λέξεις που περιέχουν ρτζ, θες να πεις. Τζώρτζης κλπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2014)

Η Γιοχάνα - της Γιοχάνα ή της Γιοχάνας; 

Και με ένα ή δύο -ν θα το γράφατε; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Αντιγράφω από κείμενο του Φίλιππου Φιλίππου σε Βήμα του 2000:

Τούτος ο μοναχικός ήρωας, ευαίσθητος, επίμονος, έντιμος, σκληρός όταν χρειάζεται, ευέξαπτος με τους θρασείς, τους εγωκεντρικούς, τους επιλήσμονες ­ είναι χωρισμένος, πατέρας της Τζοάνας και εραστής της Πατρίτσιας, ένας ας πούμε Φίλιπ Μάρλοου της εποχής μας, δρα στην πολιτεία της Φλόριδας, στη φανταστική πόλη Καλούζα, κοντά στο Μαϊάμι, την επονομαζόμενη Αθήνα εξαιτίας του πλήθους των ζωγράφων, των γλυπτών και των συγγραφέων της.
http://www.tovima.gr/books-ideas/article/?aid=117982

Από τις υπογραμμίσεις καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

η _Χάιντι _της Γιοχάνας Σπίρι


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

...
Visions of Johanna - Bob Dylan






Οι οπτασίες της Τζοάνας. Ή της Γιοχάνας. Ή της Τζοβάνας.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2014)

Ναι κι εγώ με ς τελικό το έχω. Αλλά, βρε παιδί μου, δεν μου είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρος αυτός ο κανόνας (αν υπάρχει κανόνας). Λέμε ότι τα εξελληνισμένα ή τα ονόματα που υπάρχουν στην ελληνική γλώσσα κλίνονται κανονικά. Όμως η Γιοχάνα δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά και δεν είναι Ελληνίδα, εκτός αν έχει ξεμείνει καμία Γερμανίδα σε καμιά Αντίπαρο ή Σκιάθο ή Κρήτη... :) 

Εκεί, λοιπόν, αρχίζει το δικό μου μπέρδεμα...


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Ναι κι εγώ με ς τελικό το έχω. Αλλά, βρε παιδί μου, δεν μου είναι εντελώς ξεκάθαρος αυτός ο κανόνας (αν υπάρχει κανόνας). Λέμε ότι τα εξελληνισμένα ή τα ονόματα που υπάρχουν στην ελληνική γλώσσα κλίνονται κανονικά. Όμως η Γιοχάνα δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά και δεν είναι Ελληνίδα, εκτός αν έχει ξεμείνει καμία Γερμανίδα σε καμιά Αντίπαρο ή Σκιάθο ή Κρήτη... :)
> 
> Εκεί, λοιπόν, αρχίζει το δικό μου μπέρδεμα...



Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τι λες, αλλά προσπαθώ να κλίνω ό,τι περνάει απ' το χέρι μου. Έχεις δίκιο για τη Γιοχάνα καθαυτή, όμως η Γιοβάνα είναι γνωστή και από παλιά κλιτή —αν μη τι άλλο, αυτή. Και η Τζοβάνα, όχι μόνο σήμερα, αλλά από τον καιρό του Λαμπίρη (πριν γεννηθείς, μπορεί, αλλά πολύ γνωστή, όλοι περίμεναν πώς και τι στο ράδιο ν' ακουστεί, ακόμα κι εμείς τα μικρά που υποτίθεται πως δεν έκανε ν' ακούμε αστυνομικά, Σπίτια των Ανέμων και τέτοια «τρομακτικά» για τα παιδιά, που τελικά σαν τρελά κάνουν γι' αυτά). Και η Τζοάνα, η Ιωάννα, ρε γαμώτο. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως μερικά ξεπεταρούδια, αρτηριοσκληρωτικά πριν την ώρα τους, που νομίζουν ότι γλώσσα δεν υπήρχε πριν απ' αυτά, πως υπάρχουν μόνο όσα ξέρουν οι ίδιοι και η γενιά τους, ιδίως τώρα τελευταία πάνε να επιβάλουν αυθαίρετους κανόνες με βάση το προσωπικό τους, συνήθως περιορισμένο κριτήριο, ότι τάχα όλα τα ξενικά δεν κάνει να κλίνονται, λες και θα χαλάσει η μόστρα. Κι αν πέσεις σε κάναν τέτοιο επιμελητή, βάρδα. 

Αλλά τελικά νομίζω πως το σωστό είναι σωστό και είναι καλή συμβουλή για τους χρήστες μιας γλώσσας που είναι (ή θέλουν να θεωρείται) ζωντανή, όχι να ακολουθούν δουλικά τις άλλες αλλά να αφομοιώνουν στη δική τους ό,τι και όπως μπορούν. Αν ο όποιος επιμελητής είναι κακόβουλος, ό,τι και να κάνεις, ψεγάδι θα σου βρει. Άρα, κατά συνείδηση, κι άσ' τον τρελό στην τρέλα του...

Την Τζοάνα που τραγουδάει ο Ντίλαν παραπάνω, όλοι Τζόαν (ή Τζοάν) τη λέμε. Την Μπαέζ. Πολύ θα μ' άρεσε όμως να δω «της Τζοάνας Μπαέζ». Ορίστε, το 'γραψα και το βλέπω και καθόλου δεν μου κακοφαίνεται.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2014)

+1 daeman


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Όμως η Γιοχάνα δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά και δεν είναι Ελληνίδα



Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η εξήγηση είναι η αναλογία. Η _Άννα_ μπήκε στα ελληνικά και απέκτησε δύο γενικές, της _Άννας_ και της _Άννης_, κατά τη _χώρα_ (_της χώρας_) και τη _γλώσσα_ (_της γλώσσης_), αναλογικά προς αυτές. Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να πούνε τότε «της Άννα». Από τότε χάσαμε την τροπή σε -_η_, κλίνουμε μόνο με γενική σε -_ας_. Και, όπως ειπώθηκε, από την πρώτη φορά κλίνουμε τη _Γιοχάνα_ αναλογικά προς την _Ιωάννα_, τη _Χάνα_ και τις... αδελφές τους.


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2015)

Η Επανάσταση της *Ροζάβας *έχει πλέον γίνει ο πυρσός αντίστασης για τους καταπιεσμένους λαούς

Δύο μπράβο! Ένα για τη γενική (της Ροτζάβας), κι ένα για την είδηση:

Σχηματίστηκε διεθνιστικό τάγμα στη Ροζάβα


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 18, 2015)

Earion said:


> Η Επανάσταση της *Ροζάβας *έχει πλέον γίνει ο πυρσός αντίστασης για τους καταπιεσμένους λαούς
> 
> Δύο μπράβο! Ένα για τη γενική (της Ροτζάβας), κι ένα για την είδηση:
> 
> Σχηματίστηκε διεθνιστικό τάγμα στη Ροζάβα



Μιας και έφερες το θέμα στο -της Λεξιλογίας- φως, ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον σχετικό άρθρο εδώ:
David Harvey: reclaiming the city from Kobane to Baltimore

Επίσης: Ροτζάβα ή Ροζάβα; 
Η εντύπωση που έχω σχηματίσει, ακούγοντάς το και από κουρδικά χείλη, είναι ότι μάλλον ισχύει το δεύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2016)

Τώρα που θα πρέπει να ασχολούμαστε συχνά με το προεδρικό ζεύγος Ντόναλντ και Μελάνια Τραμπ (... την ατυχία μας...), θα πρέπει ίσως να πούμε ότι στη γενική πτώση θα πρέπει να αφήσουμε άκλιτη τη Μελάνια γιατί δεν θα ξέρουμε τι να πούμε, με συνίζηση ή χωρίς — της Μελάνιας, της Μελανίας, της Μελανιάς; Μαύρα κι άραχνα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2016)

...
Της *Μελάνιας*, όπως λέμε της Μελένιας, της Μένιας, της Μάνιας (όχι της Μάνϊας, ούτε της Μανίας), της Κάκιας (όχι της Κακιάς, ούτε της Κακίας), της Κάλιας, της Λίντιας (και της Λύντιας, the tattooed lady, και της Λυδίας), της Άνιας (όχι της Ανίας), της Άντριας και της Άνδριας (όχι της Ανδρείας), της Βάσιας (με τριφύλλι ή χωρίς), της Βάλιας, της Βαλέριας, της Αλέξιας (και της Αλεξίας), της Βάιας (και της Βαΐας και της Βάγιας), της Πολύμνιας, της Γαλάτειας, της Θάλειας, της Μήδειας (όχι της Μηδίας· της άλλης, του Θησέα), της Πενθεσίλειας (του Αχιλλέα, για λίγο), της Ζαχαρένιας, της Ασημένιας, της Μαλαματένιας, της Χρυσαφένιας, της Τριανταφυλλένιας, της Σίνθιας (και της Σύνθιας, με σύνθια), της Σίλβιας (και της Σύλβιας), της Κλέλιας, της Κλαούντιας (και της Κλόντιας / Κλώντιας, της Κλαυδίας Καρδιναλίας, πα πα πα, πάπισσα έπρεπε να 'ναι), της Νάσιας, της Νάντιας, της Ντάλιας (μαύρης ή όχι), της Ξένιας, της Τόνιας (και της Τώνιας), της Τάνιας (πέντε ξαδέρφες έχω), της Σόνιας, της Σώτιας (Τσώτου), της Ράνιας, της Σεσίλιας (she's breaking my heart), της Φένιας, της Νάγιας, της Μάγιας (όχι της Μαγείας) και παλιότερα της Μάγιας Μελάγιας. 

Κερνώ βαρύ γλυκό, για να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια:






Μήπως με πήρες για καφέ βαρύ γλυκό
για να με πίνεις κάθε τόσο στο φλιτζάνι
Μπορεί να είμαι στη ζωή μηδενικό
μα είμαι φτιαγμένη από δύσκολο χαρμάνι

I don't see why we should make an exception for a tramp Trump, even when she'll become a lady first.
The flotus of that potus, Lordhelpus.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Της *Μελάνιας* [...]


Συμπαρατάσσομαι (αλλιώς: +1)


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Πού να διαφωνήσω με τόσο καταλυτική τεκμηρίωση; Υπάρχουν μάλιστα και κάποιοι στο διαδίκτυο που το έχουν προσθέσει το τελικό ς. Κακώς το φοβήθηκα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2016)

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί θα πρέπει ντε και καλά να αποφασίσει και να διατάξει κανείς αν θα μπει τελικό ς ή όχι. Πέρα από το ότι το θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι θα μπει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2019)

Άντε πάλι με τη γενική «της Άννα»:

Η πρώτη ταινία εποχής του Γιώργου Λάνθιμου βασίζεται στην αληθινή ιστορία της Βασίλισσας Άννα (Ολίβια Κόλμαν), την τελευταία της δυναστείας των Στιούαρτ που, αν και ασθενής, ντροπαλή και υποτιμημένη, στέφθηκε βασίλισσα τον καιρό που η Μεγάλη Βρετανία έγινε μια παγκόσμια δύναμη.

Μέσα από τη σχέση της Άννα με δύο άλλες γυναίκες [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/1006075/g...hs-tainias-skhno8esias-kai-a-gynaikeioy-roloy

Αν το βλέπετε σαν ξένη λέξη, το πρόβλημα είναι πώς το γράφεις: «της Ανν» ή «της Αν»; Αλλά το ελληνικό είναι «της Άννας» όπως και «της μάνας». (Και κάποτε ήταν και «της Άννης».) Και, με την ευκαιρία: «της Ολίβιας» ή «της Ολίβια»; «Της Έμμας» ή «της Έμμα»; Ή «της Έμα»; Αυτά είναι προβλήματα, όχι η Άννα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2019)

Η Ισπανίδα Άννα μοιάζει πιο προβληματική, γιατί ακούγεται ίδια με την ελληνική. Αλλά κι εκεί τελικά είναι απλό: αν τη θεωρήσεις ξένη, γράφεις Άνα με ένα νι (ακόμη και χωρίς την απλογράφηση, στα ισπανικά με ένα γράφεται) και την αφήνεις άκλιτη. Αν τη θεωρήσεις εξελληνισμένη, γράφεις Άννα με δύο νι και την κάνεις κλιτή.


----------



## sarant (Jan 23, 2019)

Πάντως το έχει το θηλυκό γένος. Δεν θα έγραφε "του βασιλιά Γεώργιος".


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2019)

nickel said:


> Άντε πάλι με τη γενική «της Άννα»:
> 
> Η πρώτη ταινία εποχής του Γιώργου Λάνθιμου βασίζεται στην αληθινή ιστορία της Βασίλισσας Άννα (Ολίβια Κόλμαν), την τελευταία της δυναστείας των Στιούαρτ που, αν και ασθενής, ντροπαλή και υποτιμημένη, στέφθηκε βασίλισσα τον καιρό που η Μεγάλη Βρετανία έγινε μια παγκόσμια δύναμη.
> 
> ...



Αυτό που ξέρουμε (σχεδόν) όλοι είναι ότι τα ονόματα των βασιλιάδων, βασιλισσών και του σογιού τους, ιδίως της Αγγλίας, ιστορικά τα εξελληνίζουμε: βασίλισσες Ελισάβετ (όχι Ελίζαμπεθ), πρίγκιπας Φίλιππος (όχι Φίλιπ, ούτε βασιλιάς Φελίπε), πρίγκιπας Κάρολος (όχι Τσαρλς), μαζί με τους Γεώργιους, τους Ερρίκους, τους Ριχάρδους, τους Ιάκωβους, τον Ιωάννη, τους Εδουάρδους, τους Γουλιέλμους, τη Βικτωρία (ή Βικτόρια) κλπ., εκτός από κάτι Σάξονες και άλλους πριν το 1000, αν και έχουμε και τον Κανούτο (ή Κνούτο), τον Αλφρέδο (τον Μεγάλο), τους Εδμούνδους, ενώ σε παλιά κείμενα βρίσκουμε μέχρι και Χαρόλδο. 
Αν δεν το κάνουμε, μας παρασύρει ο Έθελρεντ ο Κακοσύμβουλος. 

Κι ένα ομοιόπτωτο στον προσδιορισμό της βασίλισσας Άννας (της τελευταίας από τη δυναστεία των Στιούαρτ) θα ξεκαθάριζε και συντακτικά ότι αναφέρεται στη βασίλισσα και όχι στην «αληθινή ιστορία».



nickel said:


> ... Και, με την ευκαιρία: «της Ολίβιας» ή «της Ολίβια»; «Της Έμμας» ή «της Έμμα»; Ή «της Έμα»; Αυτά είναι προβλήματα, όχι η Άννα!



Της Ολίβιας και της Έμμας. Problem solved. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2019)

Επίκαιρο γλωσσικό. Επίκαιρο επειδή σήμερα, μαζί με τους Πέτρους, γιορτάζουν και οι Πέτρες. 

Αντιγράφω από παλιότερο σημείωμα:



Earion said:


> Είμαι υπέρ ενός συστηματικού (μετρημένου, όχι πέρα από τα όρια της λογικής) αλλά ανενδοίαστου εξελληνισμού κυρίων και προσηγορικών ονομάτων.
> 
> Τα πικρά δάκρυα της Πέτρας φον Καντ (όπως το μάθαμε παλιά), όχι της *Πέτρα φον Καντ (όπως παίχτηκε φέτος). Τα κρυφά σχέδια της Άνγκελας Μέρκελ, όχι της *Άνγκελα Μέρκελ. Γιατί «οι αγώνες της *Σούπερ Λίγκα και όχι της Σούπερ Λίγκας»; Γιατί οι χίπις, όπως τους λέει η Βικιπαίδεια, αφού χίπηδες τους λέμε και τους ξέρουμε; Οι πελέτες, οι τρόλοι (και οι τρόλες), οι χουλιγκάνοι.


----------

